# Praktica Nova 1-shutter speed problems



## james94 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I couldn't find a cut off age for what classifies as vintage, however I recently acquired for literally a few (£3) £'s, a praktica Nova 1 and am having problems with it.
Praktica nova
 I can't seem to set a shutter speed on it, I have tried turning the dial on the top to the different settings but the cloth blind in the back takes over a minute on every setting to return back to it's original position and the mirror to subsequently go back into place. My friend and I tried to dismantle it slightly to see if there was something jamming it or slowing the drum that winds the cloth, but we could not find anything.
 I couldn't get inside to perhaps lubricate the mechanism which may be the root of the problem as I see that the last ones were produced in 1967 and obviously moving parts such as that are subject to wear and tear etc. 
 I shall post a video of the camera's internals operating to see if anybody can spot the root of the problem, as I would very much like to shoot some black and white rolls on this camera  
 If anybody can help me at all with this problem it would be greatly appreciated, 
 Regards,
   James


----------

